
The Road to GraphQL - yannikyeo
https://www.robinwieruch.de/the-road-to-graphql-book/
======
rwieruch
Hello everyone. Author here :-) I released the book 48 hours ago and I am
overwhelmed by the positive reactions. The last 10 months I put lots of work
into it and finally released it as a top quality and up-to-date resource for
people who want to learn GraphQL in JavaScript.

If you are interested in the content, checkout the release blog post that is
used here on HN. The book comes with 4 applications, client- and server-side,
that you will build along the way, 350 pages, 45+ exercises, 400+ code
snippets.

I would be curious how you like the content, but also what other content you
would have expected in this book. Thanks to all of you again!

~~~
k__
Seems like a solid book to me. I wrote one myself in the last 3 months and now
it seems like nothing compared to yours, haha.

I'll definitely read it. I like the fact that it focuses on Apollo and not
Relay.

~~~
fooyc
What's wrong with Relay ? (true question)

~~~
k__
Nothing is wrong with it; it's just more opinionated than Apollo.

------
starptech
The chapters reads like the Apollo documentation. Does the book contains real
world experience of topics like caching, CDN's, REST integration,
deduplication of requests? Thanks for sharing this with the community!

~~~
rwieruch
Hello, author here :)

There are 4 applications the readers of this book are going to build along the
way. I think that's more pragmatic than other programming books.

Most, not all, of the other mentioned topics are too niche to address them in
a beginners GraphQL book that should be read by a broader audience IMO. But I
keep these topics in a list to write supplementary blog posts about them.

Thanks for your insights on this! Helps a lot to identify the pain points the
community has on this topic :)

------
brennebeck
I think it’s great that you reduce the price for countries that are less
wealthy.

~~~
jazoom
Where does it say that?

Unless I'm mistaken, the actual book itself is free too, which is generous.

~~~
delta1
When signing up for an account there's a message about Purchasing Parity Power
for your country

~~~
rwieruch
Yes. I have PPP via this [https://github.com/rwieruch/purchasing-power-
parity](https://github.com/rwieruch/purchasing-power-parity) Unfortunately I
hit the API limit for this month for the third-party APIs the library is
using. Hacker News ... :D

~~~
Assadi
Hey, as a Palestinian student in Siberia, you're a really cool guy. Thanks for
doing this. It's painful how many people charge the equivalent of my rent for
a digital product and then wonder why Russia has such a high piracy rate.

------
cbzehner
I haven't read this yet, but I plan on purchasing it and working through it
this weekend or next. Robin's "Road to React" really helped me cement my
understanding of React and learn how to use it in a concrete way. The focus on
refactoring in his previous book has been immensely helpful in my day job.

~~~
rwieruch
I think you will meet more refactoring in this book :) Great that you liked
it!

------
coding123
Thanks for this, will be sharing with my team!

The "Graph" part is where this technology is interesting. I'm sure not
everyone links together all their models, but if you do things right, you
essentially can let the front end pull in very interesting relationships
without having to set it all up yourself. Very cool stuff.

------
fooyc
Is there any benefits for using Apollo with React ? It seems that Relay
provides higher level abstractions that Apollo is lacking (because it is
framework agnostic). It seems that every Apollo user is going to rebuild the
abstractions already provided by React.

~~~
djmashko2
Apollo Client contributor and user here - which abstractions are you referring
to?

------
porphyrogene
I haven't read your work but it is nice to see more instruction on GraphQL
being published. I think Apollo is a great choice for beginners and an
appropriate choice for many projects in general - largely due to its framework
ambiguity. I look forward to looking into your section on other options. It's
good to keep perspective on that sort of thing and hard to do so when it
involves such a learning curve.

An e-book is a good choice of format as well. I learned GraphQL from a video
resource until I was competent enough to proceed with the (admittedly very
good) documentation. I wish there had been a resource like this available.

~~~
eksemplar
For django there is graphene, with Django migrations, it really makes for the
easiest way to build a backend outside of serverless.

------
charrondev
This looks like a really good resource! Sadly at my work we are just finally
getting most of our web stack on top of a REST API. So it may be a while
before I get to work with something like this a production environment.

------
santypk4
This is really cool! We have been waiting for this for a long time ...

------
goddtriffin
Does anyone have a pdf copy of the book? I see that it is released for free, I
just would prefer not to sign up for another service.

~~~
boobsbr
I don't like signing up for stuff either, but that is the price of the book:
your email address.

~~~
k__
Don't understand the down-votes here.

It's true!

Maybe it's not the best book on GraphQL, I don't know, but it is miles better
than most paid tech-books out there.

The book is self-published and the author isn't well known, so he needs to
something to build an audience. Giving them such a good book for an email is a
nice way to do so.

I'm not well known either and my publisher only gives away one chapter for an
email and then you have to buy it.

